# How to pay $1 message on FB?



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

I want to send a message to one of the OW on FB, but I don't want it going to her other box. Can someone tell me how to get that $1 option to pay for it to go directly into her inbox? I googled and can't find the info anywhere.

I sent a message a year ago to the one he actually confessed to and it must have gone to her other box. I tormented myself for a year. Finally, I was able to get her number and texted her. To my surprise she called me right back. It brought alot of closure, but opened new doubts regarding this other woman I suspect. I want to go ahead and message her, but I don't want to wait a year wondering if she was just blowing off my message or never saw it.

Thanks.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

From within your own FB page, search for the person you want to send it to, type the message, hit send. A window will pop up stating


> You aren't connected to (this person) on Facebook, so your message would normally get filtered to his Other folder.


You'll have two options presented to you:
(.) Send this message to his Inbox for $1.00 USD 
( ) Just send this message to his Other folder

Simply select the $1 option and it will go directly into his inbox, and she'll be notified of the message and prompted to open it.

If you opt for the just sent the message to her Other Folder, she'll not get a notification that it arrived. She may never see it.

If the dollar option does not show up, it may be because that person has reached their paid message quota for the week. To prevent abuse of this feature, FB limits users to receive only one paid message per week. You can either send it to their other folder for free or you can wait another week and try it again.


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks. I see the option for three of the four girls I want to contact. I wonder why that option isn't available for only one of them? Anyone know?

ETA - OK, she may have already meet her quota. I'll try her again later. Probably another wife looking for answers from the homewrecker. LOL


----------

